# Hilfe bei Referat  (SSD)



## overkill_KA (6. April 2010)

Hi Leute!

Ich msus bald ein Referat über digitale Signale halten und werde auch etwas über Flash Speicher erzählen, speziell SSD.

Die gibt es ja im Typ Nand und Nor , wobei letzterer nichtmehr produziert wird.
Meine Frage:
Warum macht es keinen Sinn die Nor Variante zu benutzen?
Warum sind die Schreib-Lösch Zyklen länger wenn die Speicher parallel geschalten sind.

+
kürzere zugriffszeit

-
benötigt mehr Platz auf der Platine
längere Schreib-Lösch-Zyklen

Greets overkill


----------



## overkill_KA (9. April 2010)

keiner eine Idee?


----------



## v3rtex (9. April 2010)

Zu deiner 1. Frage: Der Vorteil von NAND Speicher ist, dass eine Speicherzelle dieser Technik weniger als die Hälfte an Fläche benötigt, die eine NOR Zelle einnehmen würde. 
Speicher ist somit in großer Stückzahl günstiger zu fertigen.

Und zu 2. Frage: Meines Wissens nach ist es genau anders herum. 
In Reihe geschalteter NAND Speicher teilt sich in Gruppen die nötigen Datenleitungen und kann dadurch nur in Gruppen 
geschrieben oder gelöscht werden, was Platz spart (siehe 1.) aber in höheren Zugriffszeiten resultiert als bei parallel geschaltetem NOR Speicher. 
(Trotzdem viel geringer als optische Laufwerke)

Am Rande: Da SSDs genau wie HDDs aus Blöcken/Clustern bestehen und das blockweise Ansprechen somit gewollt ist, werden dort NAND Speicher verwendet.
Eine SSD in NOR Technik wäre viel größer, dafür aber schneller.


----------



## overkill_KA (10. April 2010)

jop danke
hat sich bereits geklärt


----------

